# NCT Little Island



## A_b (19 Sep 2006)

just wanted to issue a word of warning to anyone getting their car NCT'd in Little Island. I know of someone who got it done this morning & he was told the brake lights failed & to go down the road to some guy to get it fixed & come back up straight away for a re-test. Luckily enough, he checked his lights where the nct guy had parked it & got an independant witness to verify that everything was working so he went back in to find out what the problem was. He ended up getting a pass there & then but was not happy since he had been messed around.

Looks like the nct guy must have some agreement with the guy down the road or something. If you fail on something, make sure you check everything before you even move the car from the nct car park.


----------



## Ned_ie (19 Sep 2006)

Unfortunately this is not the first time I have heard about this with Little Island. It happens there quite a bit. I assume it also happens in other NCT test centres also. By rights you should be allowed to go with the guy when he is testing your car to ensure that the test results are actuially from your car!


----------



## raindog (4 Oct 2006)

strange you should say this had nct in Dublin recently and although i had car serviced some weeks before they listed my stop lights as not working but i drove away without checking you live and learn


----------

